# 12v LCD TV Connection



## 93177 (May 1, 2005)

Hi.

We have a 12v (3 amp) LCD TV for use in the house so it uses the adapter that came with the TV. How do we connect the TV to the 12v plug in the van? Will this work?

Cheers


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi!

Funny you should be saying this as we're mooting the same thing ourselves.

When we were at the Earl's Court show a few weeks ago - the Sharp stand - the guy showed us this 12v thing that they'd just started selling. Seemed a bit steep at 45 quid and, since we didn't have the telly then, we didn't succumb.

Anyway we got the Sharp in the end - cost half the price it was on for at the show (why do they do things so damn expensive at these places?) but don't have the 12v connector thing.

I'm sure Maplin do something that would fit the bill. I'm stupid, you see - I'd probably just go for it!


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*12v Tv connection*

Thanks ! Must try Maplins
We have a 12v LCD & always run on mains 
Beware not all LCD's have the same connection One of the big electrical super stores sells adaptors with a set fo different connectors that you can exchange

Feel more in favour of cutting the adaptor O/P lead a inserting two plugs & sockets into the line to allow me to connect the TV to either the adaptor or to the 12v sockets

Just too lazy to look for suitable plug & sockets to use


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I know very little about electrickery but I understand that running a LCD TV direct from the 12 volt could damage it. I have been told a better solution would be to use the 13 amp plug & run it via an inverter which will stabilise the supply. The inverter could be used for other things as well so would not be as extravagant as buying the special adaptor thingy just for the telly.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Does it need to be a regulated 12v supply?

That is the only question, if you find a solution please let me know.

John 8)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If it helps, we have a small (8in) merconnet lcd tv www.merconnet.com that has a 12 volt cigarlighter connection on the end, bought an adapter from roadpro http://www.roadpro.co.uk/products.asp?LID=983 to enable it to plug into the van 12v socket and it works ok. Didn't know there was such a thing as a regulated 12volt supply for tv's.

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Peejay, that link's a bit iffy.

Don't know what the telly is in question but I know for sure this Sharp one I have (Aquos) can take a straight 12v connection - the first thing I asked when buying it at Richer Sounds, and their staff are as knowledgeable as they come in my experience.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just tried both links, seem to work ok for me stormy.

pete.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

stormywhether said:


> Peejay, that link's a bit iffy.
> 
> Don't know what the telly is in question but I know for sure this Sharp one I have (Aquos) can take a straight 12v connection - the first thing I asked when buying it at Richer Sounds, and their staff are as knowledgeable as they come in my experience.


Hi Stormy

Have you read any other threads about this? The problem for LCD televisions when connected to the 12v supply in the van starts when you plug in the mains hook up. If you leave the LCD TV connected via a direct 12volt lead then the voltage then going to them jumps up to whatever the charge unit in the van is set to, which is usually around 13.8 volts. For some types of LCD this has proved too much and they go "pop". All you need to do is make sure that when you are on a hook up you use the mains lead that came with the set. If remembering to do this is gong to be a pain then invest in the 12v adaptor that is available, this will regulate the supply to the correct voltage. 
Mike
sorry if you already knew all this already :wink:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Definately do not run a Sharp Aquos on 12 volts. I e mailed the manufacturer on this point a few months ago and they told me that the Aquos cannot cope with voltage fluctuations so must be run through an inverter.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Would this telly and a Pace digibox run off a 150w invertor, does anyone know? I don't want to stretch the ciggy lighter connection to a 300w if poss.


----------

